# I have another question



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

Why would the powder scratch up the slide part of my of the powder dispencer? It gets so bad that I have to take it all apart and clean it up with 0000 steal wool. Sometimes it binds so bad it freazes up.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe you are getting some mositure in it. Mine is in the house under ac and I have never had that problem. A friend of mine has his outfit in his garage and his powder has lumped up on him a couple of times. Just a guess.


----------

